# Debian und DynDns



## Freak Junior (13. August 2010)

Hallo Forumgemeinde,

habe mir in den letzten Tagen einen Debian Server aufgesetzt. Danach habe ich mich bei DynDns.org registriert und mir meine Domain angelegt. Ich kann also von außerhalb via FTP-Client auf diesen Server zugreifen. Mein Problem ist nun folgendes, ich habe noch einen Webserver im Internet, dieser erstellt jeden Tag ein Backup und soll dieses dann zusätzlich per FTP an den neu augesetzten Server senden, leider funktioniert dies nicht. Könnt ihr mir Helfen?

Folgendes beinhaltet der "Home" Server:
Debian Lenny (Neuste Version)
Apache 2.2
Mysql 5.0
FTP Server proftpd
Mail Server Postfix
ddclient (für dyndns)

Könnte es evtl an irgendwelchen Firewalleinstellung des Routers liegen? Bin gerade ziemlich am verzweifeln und dankbar für jeden Lösungsansatz.

Liebe Grüße

Freak Junior


----------



## dathoschy (13. August 2010)

Dein Webserver, ist das nur ein Hosting Paket oder ein root server? Bei letzteres könnte rsync eine idee sein


----------



## Freak Junior (13. August 2010)

Ohh hatte ich vergessen zu schreiben, entschuldige. Es handelt sich bei dem Webserver um einen Root-Server. 

Liebe Grüße

Daniel


----------



## dathoschy (13. August 2010)

Na dann guck dich mal bei rsync um. Google sollte bei Datensicherung und rsync schon das passende raus werfen


----------



## Freak Junior (13. August 2010)

Hallo Grünschnabel,

die Datensicherung erstellen ist nicht das Problem, die läuft schon eine weile ohne Probleme. Der zusätzliche FTP-Transfer funktionierte, damals auch zu einem anderen Webserver. Dieser existiert nun aber nicht mehr. Habe vorhin noch Einstellungen im Router entdeckt für die Verwaltung von DynDns. Jetzt muss ich warten bis der Cronjob anläuft oder eben das Backup-Skript manuell starten.

Ich schätze einfach das die Auflsung der IP nicht richtig funktioniert hat. Sollte es nicht funktionieren, werde ich wohl doch mit rsync arbeiten müssen um die Datensicherung zu gewährleisten.

Viele Dank schonmal für die schnelle Antwort.

Gruß

Freak Junior


----------



## dathoschy (13. August 2010)

rsync bietet dir zur datensicherung mehr vorteile als das ganze per ftp zu machen.

Läuft Wartungsfrei, schont Bandbreite, etc....
Hinzu kommt, das mittels rsync hinterher nur die daten aktuallsiert werden, die auch eine aktuallisierung benötigen. Soll heißen, änderst du nur eine Datei / Ordner, wird beim nächsten backup auch nur die Datei oder der Ordner aktuallisiert.

Vor allem benötigt es nach der Installation keine weitere Konfiguration.


----------

